
Diocletian - ogogmad
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diocletian
======
vcg3rd
"Many Christians and other believers despair even of the possibility of
protecting their children from being indoctrinated into the beliefs of the
governing elite, the new ruling class (or what perhaps might better be
described as the old, but re-paganized, ruling class). They believe we have
entered a new Diocletianic age."

Robert George in May/June
[https://www.touchstonemag.com/archives/article.php?id=33-03-...](https://www.touchstonemag.com/archives/article.php?id=33-03-024-f)

